# Moca disappeared from Bolt OTA



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

Since about Christmas 2019, my Bolt OTA Vox no longer connects via Moca. Only connectivity is via WiFi. Moca does not even show up as an option any more in Network Settings. I sent a ticket to TiVo, and they replied that my box does not support Moca and I need a Moca bridge. This is ridiculous because it supported Moca flawlessly since last summer. Even my two TiVo Minis can still connect via Moca. (Yes, I checked and even swapped-out all RG-6 to my Bolt. No other changes in my system.). Did TiVo update the software and eliminate Moca as an option from boxes that already supported it? Any other ideas?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

The Bolt OTA has no built-in MoCA hardware, so it can only use MoCA by adding an external adapter.

What is the model number of your Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What @snerd said. The OTA-only BOLT models, VOX or pre-VOX, have ZERO built-in MoCA functionality.

The model number of your unit will help identify whether it is actually an OTA-only BOLT model or not.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the reponses so far. I have a TiVo Bolt OTA Vox 1TB, Model number TCD849000VO. It shipped on May 14, 2019. It DOES have Moca functionality built-in, no question about it. I have been using it that way with two TiVo Mini Vox's since May 2019 and it has worked flawlessly. I previously saw "Moca" on the Network settings all the time on my Bolt, as well as on my Minis. My Verizon Quantum Gateway provides the Moca signal. My Minis are still connected to the Moca network, but they can no longer connect to my Bolt. On my Bolt, there no longer is an option to select Moca LIKE THERE WAS BEFORE! It ONLY allows me to select WiFi. Nothing in my system changed. I simply lost the option to connect to Moca on my BOLT. My RG-6 connectors and wires are all tested OK. I tried 3 different known good RG-6 cables from my BOLT to the splitter where the Moca signal and Tivo Minis are connected. And yes, it is a Moca rated splitter, a Holland GHS-4PRO-M. Please, nobody else write to this thread telling me I don't have Moca capability in my Bolt, because I do and that's how I was using it since I bought it last May, 2019. I do NOT need a Moca bridge. It worked without one perfectly until a few weeks ago. So I am wondering if TiVo pushed a software update that may have inadvertently removed the Moca network selection from the "Change Network Settings" screen?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVopedia - TiVo Roamio BOLT OTA Series6 - TCD849000VO

Software implies TE3.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

What's TE3?


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

Also, TiVo's own Moca Setup and Info tech sheet includes steps for connecting to an existing Moca network. Some devices do require a Moca bridge, and some don't, including my Bolt. Here is the link for anyone interested: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> What's TE3?


The software that came before TE4. It starts with 20.x and is called the TiVo Experience. Choose your TiVo experience


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> I have a TiVo Bolt OTA Vox 1TB, Model number TCD849000VO. It shipped on May 14, 2019. It DOES have Moca functionality built-in, no question about it.


Reviewing the model number provided against TiVo's knowledge article on the subject, I'd agree that it SHOULD have MoCA functionality ... since it is NOT a BOLT OTA or BOLT OTA VOX. Based on the model number, it should be a 4-tuner BOLT model (whether VOX or not) capable of tuning either OTA or via CableCARD, and should have built-in MoCA bridging.

Using a Roamio or BOLT DVR to tune from OTA antenna source doesn't make it a "Roamio OTA" or "BOLT OTA," which are specific model names. Telling TiVo Support that you have a BOLT OTA and expect MoCA functionality would throw them off, but they *should* have been able to do a simple lookup of your model number to get the call back on track.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Since about Christmas 2019, my Bolt OTA Vox no longer connects via Moca. Only connectivity is via WiFi.


Can you take the DVR to a location where it can be connected via Ethernet to your router, and then configure it for an Ethernet connection? (You don't need the recording source, OTA, connected, since you're just trying to evaluate network connectivity.)


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

FWIW, I operate two different 4 tuner non-vox Bolt units, both configured for OTA reception, with one running TE3 and the other updated to TE4. Both are on the latest software versions, respectively. I have MoCA network options (also WiFi and ethernet) showing on both units.

TL;DR version is that latest software still supports MoCA on MoCA capable bolt hardware configured for OTA reception.

That the OP only has WiFi as the only choice makes me wonder...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> I have a TiVo Bolt OTA Vox 1TB, Model number TCD849000VO. It shipped on May 14, 2019





krkaufman said:


> Reviewing the model number provided against TiVo's knowledge article on the subject, I'd agree that it SHOULD have MoCA functionality ... since it is NOT a BOLT OTA or BOLT OTA VOX. Based on the model number, it should be a 4-tuner BOLT model (whether VOX or not) capable of tuning either OTA or via CableCARD, and should have built-in MoCA bridging.


krkaufman and FairTaxGuy60,

To me the model number (VO on the end) and the description, this is the Bolt OTA VOX only which does not include MOCA or CableCard. Interesting that they don't list this model number on their support site.

Information from TiVo_Ted here.

New TiVo Bolt OTA

FairTaxGuy60,

Not sure what to tell you if it really is the Bolt OTA VOX, as TiVo indicated they left out the MOCA components to save money on that model and there should have been no way for it to work with MOCA.

Scott


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> krkaufman and FairTaxGuy60,
> 
> To me the model number (VO on the end) and the description, this is the Bolt OTA VOX only which does not include MOCA or CableCard. Interesting that they don't list this model number on their support site.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott. Thanks for your reply. I don't know what to say either. When I ordered it last May, I did a lot of research and detrermined I did not need a Moca bridge because I somehow determined it was built-in. When I received it, it worked on a Moca network. I had the option to select it and it connected and worked from May until December. My Minis also have Moca built-in, and they connected to the Moca network also. I have noticed that TiVo does sometimes have conflicting information on various parts of their web site. For example, this link on their site explains how to connect a TiVo Bolt to an existing Moca network without a Moca bridge, thereby implying that Bolts do have the hardware built-in: Connect to network

My software version on my Bolt is 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849. I have not seen any discussion of this software release on this forum yet. I am convinced there was an inadvertent bug that removed my ability to select the Moca network. I can't get past the TiVo customer support team with multiple tickets - they all tell me I don't have Moca capability, but I know I do because it worked perfectly before this software release and I WAS able to select Moca before. I hope there are TiVo software and hardware developers that look at this forum and can at least acknowledge that there are Bolt OTA Vox's with built-in Moca capability, and that maybe they can take a look at this. I wish there was a way I could revert back to an earlier software version so I can take pictures of my screen before and after and show them to TiVo.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Can you take the DVR to a location where it can be connected via Ethernet to your router, and then configure it for an Ethernet connection? (You don't need the recording source, OTA, connected, since you're just trying to evaluate network connectivity.)


Thanks for the suggestion. I may give this a try if I have the time to move a TV to the room with the router. When I get to this, I'll report back.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

tapokata said:


> FWIW, I operate two different 4 tuner non-vox Bolt units, both configured for OTA reception, with one running TE3 and the other updated to TE4. Both are on the latest software versions, respectively. I have MoCA network options (also WiFi and ethernet) showing on both units.
> 
> TL;DR version is that latest software still supports MoCA on MoCA capable bolt hardware configured for OTA reception.
> 
> That the OP only has WiFi as the only choice makes me wonder...


Thanks for your input. When you say latest software versions, are they 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849? That's what is on mine now.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> The software that came before TE4. It starts with 20.x and is called the TiVo Experience. Choose your TiVo experience


Thanks. New to this board and getting used to the terminology.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Have you checked your FiOS gateway to ensure that MoCA was not inadvertently turned off (possibly by a firmware push)? Also, have you power cycled your FiOS gateway?


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

DVR_Dave said:


> Have you checked your FiOS gateway to ensure that MoCA was not inadvertently turned off (possibly by a firmware push)? Also, have you power cycled your FiOS gateway?


I just logged into my Verizon Quantum Gateway and confirmed that Moca is ON. I can also see I am connected to the Moca network on my two TiVo Mini Vox's. And yes, I have power cycled my FiOS Gateway several times during this troubleshooting process.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Thanks. New to this board and getting used to the terminology.


Perhaps the v7 cleans up the menus? Just a guess. The link to the software release page for TE4:
Tivo Customer Support Community

It's not saved for each release, so I use Word to print them out after verifying what they posted is accurate. My signature contains a link to some abbreviations you may run across.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps the v7 cleans up the menus? Just a guess. The link to the software release page for TE4:
> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> It's not saved for each release, so I use Word to print them out after verifying what they posted is accurate. My signature contains a link to some abbreviations you may run across.





JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps the v7 cleans up the menus? Just a guess. The link to the software release page for TE4:
> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> It's not saved for each release, so I use Word to print them out after verifying what they posted is accurate. My signature contains a link to some abbreviations you may run across.


They don't even have my 21.9.6.v7 software version listed yet; v5 is the latest. But I'll watch that link to see when they add it. And thanks for the abbreviations link!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> I may give this a try if I have the time to move a TV to the room with the router. When I get to this, I'll report back.


It only requires any HDMI-capable monitor. Much like with the signal source connection, a full TV connection with audio isn't required if you're only testing the network connectivity. Also, given that you do, indeed, have an OTA-only BOLT, the Ethernet test isn't as relevant, since this is not a case of the lnked Ethernet *and* MoCA interfaces going bad. (You don't have a MoCA interface at all.)

p.s. Thanks for the correction on the model # details, @HerronScott. It shouldn't have been needed, seeing @JoeKustra had previously linked to a TiVopedia page on the model. My bad. (Which all throws me back into the camp, apologies, of the OP misremembering how the BOLT OTA was originally networked.)


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

My software is V5. It sounds like you have an unintended released update. Congratulations! You are not going crazy.

Another way to verify the model function is to check for the cablecard hardware on the bottom of the unit. The OTA class models, in addition to no MoCA, do not have the bracket hardware.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Taking a step back, aside from the BOLT not being networked via MoCA, at present, what functional difference are you experiencing with your TiVo setup, today, relative to the pre-Christmas 2019 period? Did you start having some issue that caused you to begin looking into the network settings?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Curious, I forced a connection to the home planet a few minutes ago. My V5 software updated to 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849. So while TiVo’s support page shows v5 as the latest (released in November), v7 apparently exists.

Unfortunately for FairTaxGuy60, MoCA is still listed as a network option (my Bolt is connected via ethernet- I am leveraging the coax plant as a MoCA backbone, but MoCA is not enabled on the Bolt). The software version isn’t the issue.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Tivo Customer Support Community

Interesting that the original 500GB Bolt shows the same model number on this chart as the Bolt OTA 1 TB model.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> It only requires any HDMI-capable monitor. Much like with the signal source connection, a full TV connection with audio isn't required if you're only testing the network connectivity. Also, given that you do, indeed, have an OTA-only BOLT, the Ethernet test isn't as relevant, since this is not a case of the lnked Ethernet *and* MoCA interfaces going bad. (You don't have a MoCA interface at all.)
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the correction on the model # details, @HerronScott. It shouldn't have been needed, seeing @JoeKustra had previously linked to a TiVopedia page on the model. My bad. (Which all throws me back into the camp, apologies, of the OP misremembering how the BOLT OTA was originally networked.)


No worries. Thanks!


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Taking a step back, aside from the BOLT not being networked via MoCA, at present, what functional difference are you experiencing with your TiVo setup, today, relative to the pre-Christmas 2019 period? Did you start having some issue that caused you to begin looking into the network settings?


Yes. The issue that started my investigation was that my two TiVo Mini Vox's were suddenly unable to communicate with the host DVR (the Bolt OTA Vox). So I was unable to watch OTA TV on them, as well as DVR'd recordings. Only the streaming apps worked (Netflix, Amazon Prime). Both Minis have maintained their connection to the Moca network.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

tapokata said:


> Curious, I forced a connection to the home planet a few minutes ago. My V5 software updated to 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849. So while TiVo's support page shows v5 as the latest (released in November), v7 apparently exists.
> 
> Unfortunately for FairTaxGuy60, MoCA is still listed as a network option (my Bolt is connected via ethernet- I am leveraging the coax plant as a MoCA backbone, but MoCA is not enabled on the Bolt). The software version isn't the issue.


Ugh! Thanks for the feedback. When I get a little time, I'll try connecting via Ethernet to see what happens. Or I wonder if the Moca hardware in my unit has become faulty, causing the issue somehow?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Ugh! Thanks for the feedback. When I get a little time, I'll try connecting via Ethernet to see what happens. Or I wonder if the Moca hardware in my unit has become faulty, causing the issue somehow?


Given that you're looking for a MoCA connection, I'm assuming an Ethernet connection at the DVR's location is not possible. Have you tried configuring the DVR for a wireless connection, to see if that restores your Mini live TV & recordings streaming?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Or I wonder if the Moca hardware in my unit has become faulty, causing the issue somehow?


I hear your certainty that your DVR has MoCA hardware and previous MoCA functionality, but unless your box is either a manufacturing or packaging error the list of explanations begins to whittle down to mistaken recollection.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Given that you're looking for a MoCA connection, I'm assuming an Ethernet connection at the DVR's location is not possible. Have you tried configuring the DVR for a wireless connection, to see if that restores your Mini live TV & recordings streaming?


Ethernet would be doable with some unwanted drilling and surface wire routing. No real easy way to route through the walls. And yes, it does connect via WiFi (in fact, that option shows up instead of Moca on my menu now), but that doesn't have enough bandwidth to support accessing the Bolt from the Minis. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> I hear your certainty that your DVR has MoCA hardware and previous MoCA functionality, but unless your box is either a manufacturing or packaging error the list of explanations begins to whittle down to mistaken recollection.


Well, it worked flawlessly on MoCa for a long time. And per my Model number on the unit itself (TCD849000VO) and TiVo's own Model No. Table, the unit was supposed to have Moca hardware, so unless there was magic in the air for 6 months, my system worked as though it was networked via Moca. Here's the table, forwarded to me by another in this thread: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Well, it worked flawlessly on MoCa for a long time. And per my Model number on the unit itself (TCD849000VO) and TiVo's own Model No. Table, the unit was supposed to have Moca hardware, so unless there was magic in the air for 6 months, my system worked as though it was networked via Moca. Here's the table, forwarded to me by another in this thread: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


Yeah, I posted that model/service number table, and have since admitted my error in its interpretation (having been educated by @HerronScott), since your specific model number isn't listed. TCD849000V is a distinct model from TCD849000VO ("oh," as in O-T-A)



krkaufman said:


> Reviewing the model number provided against TiVo's knowledge article on the subject,


​


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

You can install a Moca Bridge instead of drilling holes. Sucks that they seemingly removed the option from your menu.

I have this one for use with my Premiere in the basement. I put a cheap switch on it and connect my PS4 to it as well. Sucks you have to shell out $70 but probably better then drilling holes and stringing CAT5/6.

Perhaps someone else can recommend another cheaper Moca bridge. I know mine just works fine though.

https://www.amazon.com/MOTOROLA-Ada...=1579036482&sprefix=moca+bridg,aps,132&sr=8-3


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> No worries. Thanks!


OK, so I was able to set up another TV and the Bolt right next to my Quantum Gateway. I connected it via Ethernet, and it works fine. My TiVo Minis in other parts of the house are able to connect to the Bolt via the Moca network (which still works on those) and access the shows recorded on the Bolt's DVR. And while I was there, I disconnected the Ethernet cable and connected a coax driectly from the Bolt to the Moca connection on the Gateway, and still my Bolt is not giving me the option to select Moca.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

jcondon said:


> You can install a Moca Bridge instead of drilling holes. Sucks that they seemingly removed the option from your menu.
> 
> I have this one for use with my Premiere in the basement. I put a cheap switch on it and connect my PS4 to it as well. Sucks you have to shell out $70 but probably better then drilling holes and stringing CAT5/6.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will consider that.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I posted that model/service number table, and have since admitted my error in its interpretation (having been educated by @HerronScott), since your specific model number isn't listed. TCD849000V is a distinct model from TCD849000VO
> ​


10-4. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcondon said:


> You can install a Moca Bridge instead of drilling holes. .
> 
> Perhaps someone else can recommend another cheaper Moca bridge. I know mine just works fine though...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MOTOROLA-Adapter-Ethernet-Bonded-MM1000/dp/B077Y3SQXR/


Some alternatives >here<.


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

To all who have offered help here, thank-you very much. You have all been helpful in pretty much exhausting the troubleshooting options. Although quite frustrated still, I am at the point of caving and running Cat5/6 or adding a Moca bridge to keep my system functional. I may still attempt to work with TiVo on a device exchange or something just to see if that resolves it. In the meantime, I may not be checking-in here as often. If anyone has additional thoughts, feel free to post, but I may not reply as quickly as I have today. If anyone else has seen the issue I descibe (missing the Moca option from the network menu when it existed previously), it would be good to know. Thanks!


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> Some alternatives >here<.


Hmmm...I'm wondering now...if I install a Moca Bridge, doesn't that still connect to the coax jack on my Bolt? And wouldn't I still need to have the Moca option show up on my network options screen?


----------



## FairTaxGuy60 (Jan 12, 2020)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> Hmmm...I'm wondering now...if I install a Moca Bridge, doesn't that still connect to the coax jack on my Bolt? And wouldn't I still need to have the Moca option show up on my network options screen?


Oh, never mind. I see the connection diagram and it brings it in through the Ethernet port.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a basic Roamio running TE4. It has a Mini VOX slave. I've been using it wireless for over a month without problems. What model is your router?

The Mini is also using a wireless bridge.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> I may still attempt to work with TiVo on a device exchange or something just to see if that resolves it.


Just be aware (it is my understanding) that the combo OTA/CableCARD DVRs that *do* have MoCA functionality, supposedly have OTA tuners inferior to that in the OTA-only models.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

If the OP’s Bolt is indeed a standard Vox model, and not an OTA variant, IMHO it would behoove him to continue to push Tivo for a resolution. If it was an OTA variant that somehow still had the internals for MoCA connectivity, then I guess it was a slow day at the factory, or something.

An ECB would certainly be a cure. If the only use for MoCA is TiVo operations, nearly any inexpensive MoCA bridge would be sufficient.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FairTaxGuy60 said:


> I received this a few weeks ago. Since then, the Moca capability on my unit stopped working. I no longer have the option in the network setup to choose Moca. Only Ethernet and WiFi are options. Hope it doesn't happen to you.


I'll likely never be convinced that the BOLT OTA actually had MoCA functionality, that it wasn't just configured for a wireless connection that became less stable after the software update in question (perhaps related to other changes in the software to accommodate the new TiVo wireless adapter). The BOLT OTA model has been out for ages, yet this is the first report I've read of a unit mysteriously having MoCA functionality (which should be difficult for a device lacking MoCA hardware).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Quite fascinating...new guy comes along with crazy (but not unbelievable) story of box having powers it shouldn't. Along come some very smart TiVo veterans with lots of knowledge about moca and model numbers. All to help the new guy. Why can't all things work as well as this forum??


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a basic Roamio running TE4. It has a Mini VOX slave. I've been using it wireless for over a month without problems. What model is your router?
> 
> The Mini is also using a wireless bridge.


+1 on the wireless bridge. Our Tivo Bolt is on a wireless bridge and the Tivo Mini is on a wireless bridge. The main router is a Netgear Nighthawk.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> +1 on the wireless bridge. Our Tivo Bolt is on a wireless bridge and the Tivo Mini is on a wireless bridge. The main router is a Netgear Nighthawk.


Nighthawk is generic. I'm using an R8300. My Roamio is using its internal wireless, which I did not expect to work without a bridge. The Mini VOX is using the new wifi 5. Both are a floor and a room away from the router.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> I'll likely never be convinced that the BOLT OTA actually had MoCA functionality, that it wasn't just configured for a wireless connection that became less stable after the software update in question (perhaps related to other changes in the software to accommodate the new TiVo wireless adapter). The BOLT OTA model has been out for ages, yet this is the first report I've read of a unit mysteriously having MoCA functionality (which should be difficult for a device lacking MoCA hardware).


Another possibility triggering the difficulties, continuing speculation that the BOLT OTA was always wireless ... would be the addition of some other device (Christmas gift) to the home setup that began competing for the wireless bandwidth. (Or even a new device in a neighboring residence, depending on the wireless setup.)


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Nighthawk is generic. I'm using an R8300. My Roamio is using its internal wireless, which I did not expect to work without a bridge. The Mini VOX is using the new wifi 5. Both are a floor and a room away from the router.


Right. R8300 here too.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Another possibility triggering the difficulties, continuing speculation that the BOLT OTA was always wireless ... would be the addition of some other device (Christmas gift) to the home setup that began competing for the wireless bandwidth. (Or even a new device in a neighboring residence, depending on the wireless setup.)


I keep thinking the same since a Bolt OTA doesn't do MoCA and never has,


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

Is there a POE filter installed?

Could there be neighborhood Moca interference?


----------

